# If i dont cook,what can i do?¡



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how are u? Its Gustavo again. I finished to study culinary arts at lcb-Peru. I have to take my degree test in december probably.

Now i´m taking a break. Well i have been thinking if i really want to cook all the rest of my life,, i have been asking about schedules in restaurants here in Lima,, they are about 10 am till 4 pm and 7p till 1 am,(of course u stay in the restaurant the break time), u work 5 days per weelk but u have to go a sixth day for cleaning the kitchen. ah, and paying about 300 dollars monthly. Here well getting cheap workers is easy,,, its like gardeners in the usa, cheap workers. A friend of mine told me, hey u have to leave Peru cuz u will die before u get money for a room. 

Well today i was checking tv, and i saw something what i liked,, food writers and tasters,,, they only taste and write about what they eat in very famous magazines adn newspapers,,, i though i would like that maybe, it sounds good............. When i watched in tv how some cooks were making food in "marmitas"i said omg,, how much carrots these guys have chopped,, maybe hours,,,,,i cant figure out that in my mind,,, i think about me in 10 years,,,,,,,,,i cant think of me peeling carrots till 12 am and not spending time with my family, .

And i think about my talents,, well im good at maths,,i have beena good student at university (hotel managment,, i studied 2 years,, i didnt finished it); i like and love reading about food and gastronomy history,,, when i have free time i just check webs of food in the net,, or i try to check all foodbooks and magazines i can,,,,, i bought the the "professional chef" (CIA)book of Wayne Gisslen,, and if i would have more money I would buy more and read them.

So i wonder if i work in other area? what could be? maybe i finsih the university with my hotel and restaurant management degree,,,,(in summer the university invites u to work in other continents),,.,,, food sciences? i dont think studying at culinary school has been a mistake, just an step and fill my hobbie.

When i think of staying here,, its not me, i want to travel, live in different places,, different languages (even u dont believe, trying to read the messages here and writting and reading foodbooks in english have taugh me more than 5 years of english at school)., and having money, too,, hehe everybody needs money.

Well now i just think what i could do if i dont cook,, anyway finishing the university could help me in case i cook or not, who knows...

Thanks for reading me!

Kind regards , y abrazos

Gustavo


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi, why does it appear like i wrote it yesterday?? i just wrote some hours ago,,, thanks

Gus


----------

